# New Titan smoke unit page on my site



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just getting too much information on a single page, and I did not want people to not find the info they need using this new product.

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc...itan-smoke*


I've just added information on settings to adjust the heater element so you don't overheat it. Having all of the "smoke only" information on a single page should help.

Be sure to prepare any Aristo smoke units properly.

If this thread stays on topic, I'll keep posting tips and information here so everyone can benefit.

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just updated the page to modify Aristo units. I hurt a Titan because I did not isolate the fan (running on 5 volts) from the heater (running on track voltage)...

Here's the pictures, but read the page:
*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc...moke-units*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Important finding I am posting in every QSI thread: 

You MUST have a motor connected to the Titan when programming. The original QSI did not require this. The Titan does. Just spent quite a few hours with someone who used his existing bench programming setup that did not include a motor connected. 

Greg


----------

